# were do ya hunt?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

So were do ya hunt ducks? I am not asking for the name of your spot but rather what type of spot? I Like to hunt over lakes/ Res. I really like lakes with a wooded shore line to hind in. Were do you take your fowl?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

marsh, rivers, ponds, lakes... i do 'em all!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

peteyeh said:


> marsh, rivers, ponds, lakes... i do 'em all!



you sound pretty trashy... s1ut


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I love field hunting. It's a lot easier to set out the dekes, as well as retrieve downed birds.

Not that I don't like lake hunting, I hit Mogadore with a buddy a few times a year. But if I had my choice, sit me in the field.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

been to mouillee in michigan, hunt the lake erie shoreline frequently (all along maumee bay), and my buddy's lake up near hillsdale michigan. Hunted metzgers last year frequently but that marsh is practically ruined with the water levels now and it's holding zero birds. It's usually too much of a circus anyways.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't waste my time around here unless I'm field hunting honkers. I amfortunate enough to have a buddy who is 15 min. from Erie. We usually do pretty good on the bluebills and cans layout shooting. My first season waterfowling we hunted Metzgers. Like you say Mojo, what a zoo! I'll never do that again. Layout shooting is the way to go!!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah it just sucks they dropped the bill limit to 2 birds. Almost not worth the trouble of driving and setting up. There's always mergs and the other divers though.


----------

